# Friggen Speedo Cable!



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I have finally got the strength to want to change my speedo cable. I have a digital dash and I have a couple questions since my haynes manual only shows me how to do it with analog gauges and never says a thing about the pulse generator..

1. The pulse generator is located right next too/ in front of the battery. Is that where the speedo cable ends at?

2. If not does it run into the back of the dash

3. I have tried advance auto parts and they don't carry the speedo cable I am going to call a dealer but I know that is gonna be way too much. Any big auto stores that would carry them?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

48.53 for a damn cable....


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

ello mate hey how do you change the vent setting on the digital dash???


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]ello mate hey how do you change the vent setting on the digital dash???[/QUOTE] Alot of it depends on external temperature. Below 60 degrees it automatically goes to defrost. you can also do some mild adjusting with the console temp settings. This is one reason I have always hated climate control , no _actual_ control over much.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah lol mine was all screwed up and never did anything but defrost with really hot air. And it wouldn't even go to the face vents. Just for the windshield (defrost vent) But oh well I don't need AC. As long as in the winter I can keep my glass resonably clear I am all good.


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Yeah lol mine was all screwed up and never did anything but defrost with really hot air. And it wouldn't even go to the face vents. Just for the windshield (defrost vent) But oh well I don't need AC. As long as in the winter I can keep my glass resonably clear I am all good.


You've got a vacum leak in your system. Thats what the digital defaults to if has no vacum pressure. Our Z's rubber tends to get kinda frail with age. Check all your vacum lines in th engine bay, the one that goes to the water valve tends to break, also to the right of that on the intake in the main vacum line. Follow both of those to the Vacum resivor in the front of the car to see if the lines are good.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I got a speedo cable off a 2+2 with a Digital dash but it's about an inch short so I am going to shorten the tube


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

wel I shortened the housing today and put heat shrink tubing over it and put her back together. It works good now over 45. Anything under that it goes a little speratic but from what I heard all of the early digital dashes did that.


----------

